# PCI Express X 16 3.0 or 2.0 ?



## RestingHunter (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey Guys,
I have being onto this question for a while as im going a through an upgrading process.Recently bought a MSI GTX 750ti and since then i thought of upgrading the rest of it.
And came up with a plan of getting a i3 4150 haswell processor and a 3-4 k worth of mobo ,and the mobo i came up with was a gigabyte -h81m-Gaming 3 and as i was going through its specification i found out that it did not have a PCI x 16 3.0 slot.
I was wondering if there will any impact in the performance if i'm going to use that slot for my Graphics card.As It Will be Used Mainly For gaming

Current Rig 
Intel Pentium G2030
4x2 Corsair Vengeance 
MSI GTX 750Ti
1TB WD Black
64GB Sandisk SSD

Motheerboard :Gigabyte GA-H81M-GAMING 3 Motherboard - Gigabyte : Flipkart.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2016)

Even if it doesnt have PC E X16 3.0, performance difference will be unnoticeable.. 
Also, almost every motherboard from the ivy bridge era has PCI E 3.0, my h61 has it, i dont see why h81 doesnt have it

- - - Updated - - -

Even if it doesnt have PC E X16 3.0, performance difference will be unnoticeable.. 
Also, almost every motherboard from the ivy bridge era has PCI E 3.0, my h61 has it, i dont see why h81 doesnt have it


----------



## RestingHunter (Apr 13, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Even if it doesnt have PC E X16 3.0, performance difference will be unnoticeable..
> Also, almost every motherboard from the ivy bridge era has PCI E 3.0, my h61 has it, i dont see why h81 doesnt have it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Well Its Much better to hear that now and as you said my current mobo msi h61m-p20(G3) has a 3rd gen pci express slot and that is why it confused me a lot Btw Thanks A Lot !


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2016)

Do note that the motherboard (H61) should have a PCI E 3.0 but it will only function so, if paired with an ivy bridge processor..
Sandy Bridge does not support PCI E 3.0


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2016)

RestingHunter said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have being onto this question for a while as im going a through an upgrading process.Recently bought a MSI GTX 750ti and since then i thought of upgrading the rest of it.
> And came up with a plan of getting a i3 4150 haswell processor and a 3-4 k worth of mobo ,and the mobo i came up with was a gigabyte -h81m-Gaming 3 and as i was going through its specification i found out that it did not have a PCI x 16 3.0 slot.
> I was wondering if there will any impact in the performance if i'm going to use that slot for my Graphics card.As It Will be Used Mainly For gaming
> ...



Go with Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Motherboard @ 5.8k which is much better than any H81 Motherboards. 

Link:GIGABYTE B85M-D3H Motherboard - Buy GIGABYTE B85M-D3H Motherboard Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------

